# Brett Rogers And "Big" Lavar Johnson Pick Up Wins In The Past Week....



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Brett "The Grim" Rogers bounced back from back to back losses against Alastair Overeem and Fedor Emelianekko with a unanimous decision victory over Ruben Villareal last Saturday night... this puts Rogers overall MMA record at 11-2 with 9 victories by way of (T)KO*








*Lavar "Big" Johnson stopped Virgil Zwicker in round number 1 by KO on October 22 at Strikeforce Challengers 11 that gives Johnson 7 Ws in a row all by KO or TKO..*

*These are just a couple of the Strikeforce HWs in the mix right now eyeing one of the top four in Overeem, Werdum, Fedor, and Bigfoot...

Also with guys like Josh Barnett, Shane Delrosario, Daniel Cormier, and Chad Griggs the Strikeforce HW division continues to build itself into a gauntlet of talent..*


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Apparently alot of people thought Villareal actually beat Houston...I mean Brett


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ari said:


> Apparently alot of people thought Villareal actually beat Houston...I mean Brett


I couldn't find the fight anywhere..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow the Roger's Train just got torpedoed. When you go to a decision with Warpath even a win is really more like a loss.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rogers VS DelRosario
Johnson VS Arlovski


Make it happen Scott...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Also with guys like Josh Barnett, Shane Delrosario, Daniel Cormier, and Chad Griggs the Strikeforce HW division continues to build itself into a gauntlet of talent..[/I][/B]


Arlovski isn't even named there anymore.. Sad to see Andrei Arlovski of today.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Arlovski isn't even named there anymore.. Sad to see Andrei Arlovski of today.


I couldn't put his name there because.... damn.. he's not relevant anymore..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I couldn't put his name there because.... damn.. he's not relevant anymore..


I agree, the loss to Silva was a bit too much. His still 31, so there's a small chance though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I agree, the loss to Silva was a bit too much. His still 31, so there's a small chance though.


Thats very true.. he needs to make a change right now. And he needs to start taking apart these up and comers instead of getting chin checked by them..


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

wow rogers sure fell off


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Wow the Roger's Train just got torpedoed. When you go to a decision with Warpath even a win is really more like a loss.


It may have been lumped in with my anti-Fraudor sentiments, but I've been saying the Big Bum is the biggest hype job in the history of the sport. He's easily the worst fighter to reach the top 10 in years, maybe ever.

His entire resume consisted of beating a bunch of t-shirt wearing hillybilly truckers(not exaggerating), some random tomato can, a mediocre banger who was about 5 inches and 60lbs too small, and a chinny, shell of Arshotsky.

He then proceeded to get knocked flat by the Fraud, but because he stepped into the ring with him, somehow it made the Bum a world beater, much like many of the other cans on Fedor's record(Zulu, Nagowa, Schilt, Choi, etc).

Now he faces another shirt wearing tomato can, a can, that was stopped by a 56 year old Bas Rutten coming out of retirement, and nearly loses...


:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:




Rauno said:


> Arlovski isn't even named there anymore.. Sad to see Andrei Arlovski of today.


I just find it funny that apparently Chad Griggs and Shane Del Rosario pass off for talent these days.

That's like describing the immense talent of the UFC Heavies and then mentioning Sean McCorkle and Ben Rothwell.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rogers needs a victory over a dangerous up and comer to stay relevant right now...

Only DelRosario, Johnson, Griggs, Cormier or the winner of Overeem/Bigfoot will do that for him at this point IMO.


----------

